

Tesla Stock Price Follows the Price of Gas - johnloeber
https://www.quantopian.com/posts/does-tsla-follow-the-price-of-gas-yes

======
shahryc
I don't think that correlation is due to the cost of gas & Tesla's demographic
of car buyers (the wealthy). They are are not as sensitive to changes in the
oil price (ie. they at 3 vs. 4 @ the pump, a given wealthy person will consume
the same).

~~~
johnloeber
You also know that Tesla has a waitlist for purchased cars, so changing gas
prices do not impact immediate sales in any case.

Thus, _why_ the relationship exists is an interesting question -- I think it's
because investors assume the relationship exists, and then react strongly to
market news, thus strengthening the assumed relationship. Maybe this is a good
example of a feedback loop.

